# Mast boot tape, what am I missing?



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought a roll of mast boot tape from WM. When I tried to apply it, the tape appeared to have no adhesion at all. Is there some type of catalyst I'm missing here? Heat?


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

The mast boot tape is just like rigging tape. I think it is called self-amalgamating. It only sticks to itself. 
It can be stretched up to 6 times it's length and then when pressed to itself it sticks.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

As KH said, the tape sticks to itself, BUT you have to stretch it adequately to active the stickness, check the box for instructions...


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

sailingfool said:


> check the box for instructions...


huh?   

It actually came with no box. Just a little tag with no pertinent information on it.

I tried the stretch thing. Maybe I need to stretch it more...

Thanks!


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Pick a spot on the mast to start from. Have someone hold the end there. Stretch it until it becomes approximately half it's normal width and keep wrapping it over itself. It will adhere to itself, fuse and become one mass over a few minutes.


----------



## ericsmith3d (Jun 8, 2000)

I've never used it, but I would imagine that starting from the bottom and working up would be better, the overlap would be like the shingles on a roof.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I had the same problem with that kind of boot tape,someone here ( I think it was Freesail ) at sailnet suggested some kind of roofing tape ( I think that's what it was ) from HD; I tried it and it has worked great so far, and it's been since last fall..........

I also had my canvas guy make a real nice mast boot cover,so it looks pretty clean


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

*Hmmmm*

  

I tried stretching the Hades out of that tape this evening with a second set of hands and had no luck. Friggin' West Marine... 

I would like to have a nice boot made up, but I'm not un-stepping my mast until next fall - at the earliest...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Can you post a photo of the tape and box. It might not be the self-fusing tape everyone is thinking it is...but without a photo...can't really help you.



lbdavis said:


> I tried stretching the Hades out of that tape this evening with a second set of hands and had no luck. Friggin' West Marine...
> 
> I would like to have a nice boot made up, but I'm not un-stepping my mast until next fall - at the earliest...


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have said it before, I have used ice and water shield, and I think it offers far better protection and seals better. From their website:

Grace Ice & Water Shield®
The leading self-adhered roofing underlayment, Grace Ice & Water Shield offers premium leak protection for sloped roofs in climates subject to ice dams and wind-driven rain. It is applied to the roof deck prior to the application of the finished roof covering, which is most often shingles but can also be tile or metal. The membrane goes under shingles and seals around nails that hold the shingles in place, so water that doesn't drain properly cannot penetrate the roof. It also creates a weather-tight barrier against wind-driven rains that cause shingles to lift and leak. Affordable and easy to install, it provides added peace of mind for many years, even in the most brutal winters.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

Dawg - the stuff's still on the boat. I'll try to post a picture later.

Free - I've used that stuff for it's intended application before. It's referred to as *****-a-thane, a bastardization of a previous brand name for this sticky goo. I think the name stuck because of how difficult it is to work with on a hot roof. 

I bet it works real well, but I would think you would want to cover it up, it's not too pretty. 

Have you taken it off, yet? Did it leave a black mess of goo?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> Have you taken it off, yet? Did it leave a black mess of goo?


If you cut it to size before removing the paper backing it looks fine as it is solid black. Depends alot on how you apply it. There are many brands out there so check first at the big box store before purchasing.

Yes it did leave some black marks, some that were hard to remove, but you'll be covering it right back up, no ?


----------

